# Don't get scammed by "HD" Antennas



## MarkinPhx (Feb 2, 2021)

A friend of mine decided to cut the cord so I helped her buying and setting up a Roku stick. Today she called to tell me that show bought one of those HD Antennas that are always advertised on TV. I told her to cancel the order ASAP or return it if she can not do that. This article link will explain things better, but if you do decide to cut cable and get an antenna do not fall for the "HD" antenna scam. Heck, if you still have an old outdoor antenna connected to your roof that should suffice. If you do need a new antenna, a little research online should help determine your antenna needs. A lot depends on where you live. 

https://www.techhive.com/article/3315108/antenna-myths-busted.html


----------



## Pecos (Feb 2, 2021)

MarkinPhx said:


> A friend of mine decided to cut the cord so I helped her buying and setting up a Roku stick. Today she called to tell me that show bought one of those HD Antennas that are always advertised on TV. I told her to cancel the order ASAP or return it if she can not do that. This article link will explain things better, but if you do decide to cut cable and get an antenna do not fall for the "HD" antenna scam. Heck, if you still have an old outdoor antenna connected to your roof that should suffice. If you do need a new antenna, a little research online should help determine your antenna needs. A lot depends on where you live.
> 
> https://www.techhive.com/article/3315108/antenna-myths-busted.html


You are absolutely correct. I have explained this to people so often that I should record myself and just punch a button when the subject comes up.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 3, 2021)

They now have "amplified" digital antennas. We use an digital antenna for network TV since we stream almost everything except for ABC World News and an occasional sports event that we can't stream. I wonder if those amplified antennas are any better. On some channels, the signal is weak and it gets pixelated.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 3, 2021)

I've wondered about the amplified long-range antennas.

I live in an urban area on the third floor and use a very basic antenna from Walmart to bring in 35 channels with varying results.  I've wondered if one of the more expensive amplified antennas would allow me to get a few more channels or better reception during bad weather.

I don't mind spending the money to upgrade but I hate to waste it on a gimmick.


----------



## old medic (Feb 3, 2021)

We are way out in the country, have used 2 different amplified antenna's in 3 different locations. 
Picked up 30-40 channels from  as far as 70 miles away. 
Funny thing.... our closest station... about 20 miles is the hardest one to get.
Mountains are in the way of both transponders...
Five Star FSA-3806 200 Mile​is our new one and loving it..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 3, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've wondered if one of the more expensive amplified antennas would allow me to get a few more channels or better reception during bad weather.


I would stay with what you got.


----------



## Chet (Feb 3, 2021)

Go to TV Fool and enter your location to find everything you need to know about stations in you area when using an antenna.
https://www.tvfool.com/


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 3, 2021)

Your location related to the station location. I have tried four HD antenna for my non-satellite TV. All four had trouble, some much more than others. I actually built a structure that I mounted on antenna outside and still had trouble with CBS and PBS. I could rotate it thinking it would help and it did but only slightly. PBS lowers their output on certain days and times. The one I have now (looks like a mouse pad) works fairly well and I get all 60+ channels except as i said PBS and CBS are sometimes a challenge. People in other area of the city have no trouble with indoor antennas while everyone in my condo complex struggles like I do.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 3, 2021)

Chet said:


> Go to TV Fool and enter your location to find everything you need to know about stations in you area when using an antenna.
> https://www.tvfool.com/


Great resource ! 
One other thing is that for the most part HOAs can not stop you from having an outdoor antenna. They might try but in most circumstances it is illegal for them to prevent your from having one. I'm no lawyer so please don't quote me but I think that circumstance is if they offer a free cable service that carries your local channels.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 3, 2021)

We can stream all the network channels, but not in HD because you have to pay for that, and we only watch a few programs. The giant media conglomerates wouldn't be able to make as much money if we could get HD for free.

They do have YouTube TV with all the channels in HD for, I think it's $64 a month. If they could combine that with maybe $40 for broadband, I'd get it and do away with Comcast once and for all.

Google provides broadband to a few select regions, but not where I live. They're kind of a crappy company, though. I'd prefer Amazon broadband. They're going to provide satellite broadband. Clouds might be a problem.


----------



## Happy Joe (Feb 4, 2021)

I use rabbit ears and an old flat twinlead FM radio antenna to get as many or more TV stations as the neighbors with purchased "digital" antennas; but then, I can look out the window and see Cheyenne mountain (with many broadcast antennas on top).... (for you Star-gate fans).

About twice a year I have the TV search for stations that may have come into existence since the last search.
No need for cable although I made up a long CAT-5 patch cord to reach from my modem to the TV & entertainment center computer; in case I want to stream movies on the big screen.

FREE; is good!
56 channels and nothing worth watching is every bit as good as 400 channels and nothing worth watching, while being much cheaper (IMO).
For recent??? movies I get DVDS through Netflix... maybe $8 /mo.

Enjoy!


----------



## Nathan (Feb 4, 2021)

We live on the opposite side of the mountain range, so receiving any Broadcast TV reception is not going to happen.   

I don't know if it's still in existence, but in the 80s-90s there used to be a huge tower about 20 miles away that could pick up VHF signals from stations in Bakersfield and San Diego, and re-broadcast back out on UHF.   It was pretty "snowy" but was all we had, until satellite service became available here, in the late 90s.


----------

